# looking for a encloser for plowing /



## sgrizz (Apr 14, 2009)

i am looking for any help on a cab for my 04 kody 450 . I have seen the moose version with the roll up doors and it is fairly cheap . This is going to be used for keeping me dry when i have to plow the driveway and i was thinking of making my own out of 3\4 pvc for the frame and using a piece of lexan or plexiglass for the front windshield , not sure for the top or sides yet. Is there any new products out there for this yet? thanks!!


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

I run one made by http://www.atvcabs.net/
got it Used NIB from Craigs list for $160.00 only thing I did'nt like was the side zipper doors didn't work the best so I made some changes and now mine hinges off the back rack of my quad and super easy to get in and out.

pics off are here http://www.cardomain.com/ride/534733/22

and here's a pic of the finished product.









it works fairly well and I can plow snow now in the sub zero temps and stay warm.

there's another poster on this site that hand bulit himself a ATV cab that is also a pretty nice set up.

sublime out.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

wood is good,it lasted all season to, it's all in the joinery, stay tuned to the newest fiberglass version coming soon to a dealer near you


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

IPLOW,

will be looking foward to the Fiberglass cabs pics for this year.

are you gonna make side doors for it was well?

thanks 

sublime out


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

it's still in my head yet, it seems i am way busier this year, but less mad money around ,oh thatsright i am fixing up an old car lol, 

it is definately on the to do list but it's along list right now , and yea it will have one door , thats all ya need, well i need,

as far as how did she hold up, i would say awesome considering i flipped her in the road, that was funny right there, i was turning around when i seen a car coming so i kinda got into her and she cart wheeled so i rode it out till the blade caught the hard snobank it was instant,

i just stepped thru the opening and i flipped her back on her wheels and drove away, i cracked my windshield,

i would take her down to my sister in laws at speed, right around50 mph, but you have to remember theres ablade on her and the aerodynamics of a brick lol

i never did bolt her down, you can see it move in the vid haha, she is in the woods sitting right now still together.


----------

